# Afraid of other dogs



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How old is Maggie? My Gunner has fear aggression toward other dogs but he growls, doesn't hide. 
Hopefully some experts will read this and post with suggestions.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe take her with this Lab (as the Lab seems to be friendly and not like my Shadow) more often and let her play when she decides she's ready.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Maybe she would get along with an older, mellow dog?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell has always been the same way. We would go to the MI meetups last summer and Tinkerbell would stay glued to my side or someone else's she had no interest in the other dogs and didn't want to be near them. She had no idea how to play with them.

But in June she did a littel better. Today she was like a completely different dog. She acted like all the other dogs and was playing and was no where near me. It's like suddenly it clicked what she is supposed to be doing.

So my advice would be to keep exposing her to positive experiences with other dogs and hopefully she'll eventually figure out it is a good thing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Has she always been this way with other dogs?
Does she relax and play with the black lab puppy in other locations?
Does she have any dog friends that she relaxes around?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds almost like a bit of discomfort with other dogs than actual fear. Jasper is always a bit uptight while we have a foster here. It takes him some time to warm up to them, during that time he is glued to me. Yet, he is my best "doggy language" dog in that he totally understands what another dog is putting out in the way of signals and responds appropriately.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe does this when I take her to the dog park.. She isnt sure of other dogs until she really gets to know them.. She likes people more than she likes dogs I think..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no better friend for a Golden than a Black Lab -- hope for many more meetings


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

The black lab puppy is only a year old, her name is Miley, there are 2 other dogs in the neighborhood, but they seem, not really agressive, maybe out of control a little. This is the first time Maggie has gotten close to Miley, but anytime she is near other dogs she sticks way too close, if she could, she'd climb on my lap, I was hoping she would get better as time went, but there are not really any other dogs around, I hope she catches on soon, I know she'd have some fun running & playing with a dog other than me & the kids all the time. We will keep at it. Maggie is 19 months old and loves people, though she is shy. Thanks for the support


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

aka: Penny's mom

Penny stays clear of other dogs too. She's either a) not interested in them; b)doesn't like them; or c) afraid of them.

I've decided to let it be. I know for sure when she's off leash that she WILL NOT approach another dog, she'll always come back to me. 

She tolerates them around her if it's necessary but does not go looking for canine companionship. We think she thinks she's a people!


----------

